# Warehouse work on the Sunshine Coast



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with finding work in the Sunshine Coast in a warehouse?

Hubby has been a Warehouse Manager/Supervisor the last few years so would be looking for a job in a similar position but doesn't mind just being a basic warehouse person. We're not sure we're going to be able to find work for him (he's an Australian Citizen so no issue with regards to Visas etc for him just availability).

Would he end up finding work closer to Brisbane? 

We haven't made the move yet (from Melbourne) but are thinking about it.


----------

